# Klipsch RF7II



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking for opinions on these speakers. Not many pro reviews so any help will do.

Menace


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Not sure how to help, but if I did not already have RF-83's I would get RF-7's.
To my ear they (like the 83's) have a full and balanced sound with excellent clarity.
The low end is also very good and while a sub definitely makes things better you could do without one if you live in an apartment.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

chashint said:


> Not sure how to help, but if I did not already have RF-83's I would get RF-7's.
> To my ear they (like the 83's) have a full and balanced sound with excellent clarity.
> The low end is also very good and while a sub definitely makes things better you could do without one if you live in an apartment.


Thanks, I'm wondering how these compare to other speakers in the same price range, I heard them once a long time ago and I remember liking what I heard. Probably I'll use them 50/50 music and HT. I'm in the process of a total upgrade, so I'm in the hardest part, shopping. I wish there was a place to audition them but can't find one in Milwaukee Wi. Again any help is appreciated

Menace


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

menace2society said:


> Thanks, I'm wondering how these compare to other speakers in the same price range, I heard them once a long time ago and I remember liking what I heard. Probably I'll use them 50/50 music and HT. I'm in the process of a total upgrade, so I'm in the hardest part, shopping. I wish there was a place to audition them but can't find one in Milwaukee Wi. Again any help is appreciated
> 
> Menace


I searched for someone that had these where I could audition them as well in our area. The closest place I found was about 4 hours away in Illinois.


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

They have them on display in glenview at abt


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oooh! That is closer than I thought. Do you know if they allow listening auditions?


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah they have them sitting out just find a salesman and ask him to put in your disc


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Awesome - I have been wanting to audition them to see how much different they are than the RF-62s.....


----------



## showcattleguy (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah I didnt listen to them we wanted to listen to the summit x's but they were sitting in close proximity


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I think the RF-7's compete very well at their price point.
Paradigm Studio 100's are also very nice at about the same price.
It is easier to find discounts on the Klipsch though.
Just for reference http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...id=814&crid=305&cat_name=HOME+THEATER+BUNDLES 
use TV15 in the coupon code in the shopping cart
These speakers are considered seconds because the cherry finish is stained darker than normal but if that does not bother you that is all that is 'wrong' with them and it's a pretty good 'to the door' price from a reputable online dealer.

I think there is a significant difference between the RF-7 and the RF-82 and lower model speakers.
But at almost 2.5x MSRP there should be a huge difference.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Awesome - I have been wanting to audition them to see how much different they are than the RF-62s.....


You better believe there's going to be a difference. When I was looking at speakers I kept going back and forth between the RF-82's and the RF-7's. There was definitely a difference I just couldn't justify the difference in price to the difference in the sound I heard. Comparing the RF-62's to the RF-7's is going to be considerable to say the least.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have thought about upgrading my rf-63's, would most likely go with the rf-7 so I could keep center channel. Im to cheap to buy three speakers unless I was totally blown away.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I listened to the RF-7's a lot when Sound Advice still had a store in Tallahasse & really liked them. But then I'm partial to horns. 

That said, for the money, I think I would have to seriously consider Danny Richie's (GR Research) set that he is currently offering at a great price. They are ribbons & even though I haven't heard them, I suspect they are far better than the Klipsch's.

I keep waiting for ALMFamily to say how he likes his set...hint, hint :whistling:.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Tonto said:


> I listened to the RF-7's a lot when Sound Advice still had a store in Tallahasse & really liked them. But then I'm partial to horns.
> 
> That said, for the money, I think I would have to seriously consider Danny Richie's (GR Research) set that he is currently offering at a great price. They are ribbons & even though I haven't heard them, I suspect they are far better than the Klipsch's.
> 
> I keep waiting for ALMFamily to say how he likes his set...hint, hint :whistling:.


May have to wait - the 809 might be back in the HT for a bit....


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

B- one said:


> I have thought about upgrading my rf-63's, would most likely go with the rf-7 so I could keep center channel. Im to cheap to buy three speakers unless I was totally blown away.


While the RF7s would be an upgrade to the RF63s it won't be the same jump as from the lower RF models.
But they would have a fuller more robust sound.
You know you actually have a very nice system as it stands, for the money I don't know if RF7s are a big enough improvement over paid for RF63s.
You will just have to listen and decide on your own.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

chashint said:


> While the RF7s would be an upgrade to the RF63s it won't be the same jump as from the lower RF models.
> But they would have a fuller more robust sound.
> You know you actually have a very nice system as it stands, for the money I don't know if RF7s are a big enough improvement over paid for RF63s.
> You will just have to listen and decide on your own.


Probably to lazy to carry new and old speakers around anyways. I always take my Old speaker to work and I'm running out of room there.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

I Second the nomination for Paradigm Studio 100, since I have always found the bass and mid range to be a bit disappointing on Klipsch. Klipsch is mostly about the its horn and it's efficiency; though newer Paradigms are now north of 90+db, which is close to Klipsch territory. Older models like mine are rated below 90db, but in my eyes that doesn't hurt them at all as they still play too loud at moderate volumes for me to really care.


----------



## menace2society (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks all for all the info I have doing a lot of reading and I came a cross these http://www.tektondesign.com/index.html. I have read a few pro reviews and comments on the forums and there is a lot of buzz about them anybody have and information or opinions about them. Here are the reviews I have found so far.

http://hometheaterreview.com/tekton-design-pendragon-floorstanding-loudspeaker-reviewed/

http://www.stereomojo.com/Tekton Pe...view.htm/TektonPendragonLoudspeakerReview.htm

http://parttimeaudiophile.com/2012/01/25/part-ii-digging-in-to-the-tekton-pendragon/

TIA: Menace


----------

